# New Subforum: Looksmaxing Questions



## Looksmax (May 27, 2021)

We have created a new subforum dedicated to ask about anything looksmax related.

With the recent forum updates and with the new Question forum functionality, we wanted to attempt to separate questions from our main looksmaxing forum.

Anything that is not looksmaxing related will be moved to OffTopic.

Thank you.


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 27, 2021)

The new subforum


----------



## court monarch777 (May 27, 2021)

Master said:


> We have created a new subforum dedicated to ask about anything looksmax related.







I don't approve


----------



## RealTruecel (May 27, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> The new subforum



mogs me


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

The Ui is weird. If i click on looksmaxing and then on post thread like normal im creating a post on the old looksmaxing section. If i want to ask a question i need to click looksmaxing, and then looksmaxing question and then post. threads..

Problem 2 is that the looksmaxing section is already low frequented, and i guess the under forum will be even less frequented.


----------



## Lmao (May 27, 2021)

Master said:


> We have created a new subforum dedicated to ask about anything looksmax related.
> 
> With the recent forum updates and with the new Question forum functionality, we wanted to attempt to separate questions from our main looksmaxing forum.
> 
> ...


When will bluepillers stop being able to see BOTB?


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 27, 2021)

New forum for pictures of @knajjd ? I want to sit on his face


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> New forum for pictures of @knajjd ? I want to sit on his face


*Lmao*


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 28, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> The new subforum



love the hitler cameo


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 28, 2021)

Master said:


> We have created a new subforum dedicated to ask about anything looksmax related.
> 
> With the recent forum updates and with the new Question forum functionality, we wanted to attempt to separate questions from our main looksmaxing forum.
> 
> ...


dude is anybody gonna click on that to get there I had to look for it. at least give it as much space as a normal subforum. it's gonna be dead ngl


----------



## gamma (May 28, 2021)

Oh yes...."Looksmaxxing questions" 

Can ball size be changed?

JimmyDreamsOfZygos
Answers 4



With proper breathing techniques, can an ugly subhuman creature become a model?

ifyouwannabemylover
Answers 14


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Oh yes...."Looksmaxxing questions"
> 
> Can ball size be changed?
> 
> ...


omg , i remember mike mew reading the second one

most iconic moment for this site jfl

you know this site is one of a kind when shit like this , u never forget it throughout ur life


----------

